# Wooded Canopy and Paint/Sealant?



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello, I am building a new canopy for my 120 gallon tank. And have a question related to sealant or painting the inside to protect against moisture and maybe even heat from metal halide bulbs. 

Going to go white due to reflectivness but not sure what kind of paint to use, any recomendations. Doesn;t have to look pretty just be funtional inside.

Only worried about inisde, as the outside will be stained and clearcoated.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

i would paint the inside white and then clearcoat over the white paint so it matches the outside. Marine spar urethane is the only appropriate thing i can think of off the top of my head and it is common. if the coating is the same on each side of the board it should reduce warping. show me a picture.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I wouldn't put mh bulbs in a wood canopy. Those bulbs get very hot, possibly enough to char the wood and certainly enough to turn any paint brown. If you go ahead with this be sure to have forced air ventilation.


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks, yes I have taken that into considereation, I have two 3 inch fans, that I will be mounting in the back, and then two vents on the sides. If this does not work, I also have on hand some blowers that I can swap.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i would also not recommend metal halide light fixtures inside a wooden canopy. the fans would disperse the ambient heat in the canopy, but i don't think it will take care of the heat generated by the bulbs themselves. the canopy top would defintely not be a good place to leave a bowl of ice-cream 

you may get away with this if you have a metal reflector to prevent the lights from charring the wood.

however you go about this, it would be cool to see the finished product.


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes I have a metal reflector for the bulbs. 

I just got back from home depot, (I am in Canada by the way) and they had a sale on this "Behr 1 part Epoxy 1 part Acrylic Concrete & Garage Floor Paint". Was a good deal so I picked up a gallon.

Do you think I could use this in the hood, epoxy type paint once dried is a heavy duty paint, has anyone tried this before for the interior of a hood / canopy???? Once it is tried I dont; see any concerns of it leeching into the tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## wguttrid (Feb 20, 2006)

Just want to add that I am gonna call a real paint store tommorow, as usual the people at home depot can point you in the right direction but have no clue on techincal questions, lol...oh well....


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i honestly believe that the fumes from the epoxy/acrylic paint may be an issue due to the heat generated from the lamps. but you're right, i don't think there should be any problems with leeching if it won't be in contact with the water. as for my canopy, i used regular enamel paint from walmart.

i think as long as you apply a couple of good coats, you will get good results. in the end, it's just paint.


----------

